# Good Advice ( First arrow advice needed)



## Samoset (Feb 7, 2016)

Stump Shooter said:


> I hate to see someone get bogged down in the frustrations of trying to get the family started in archery on a budget. Not trying to sway you one way or the other from modern compound archery traditional archery but don't look past traditional archery. Slide over to the Traditional Archery forum, read some of the post and ask some questions, show up at one of the shoots. Most first timers get to shoot free that's where it's at  some samick sage Christmas packages for les than $250. Shoot over to the dark side, heck man some folks over there will show u how to make your own bow, best group of folks in the world IMO. $500 will get you and wife a bow!



This is with out a doubt the best advice anyone has given me about archery thus far. 

So I'm going to take it.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 7, 2016)

Welcome! I went and read your post in the bowhunting forum. When I read you liked to fly fish I figured you'd like trad bowhunting.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 7, 2016)

hello. glad to have you.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 7, 2016)

Yep. Welcome.RC


----------



## bownutz (Feb 7, 2016)

I fly fish too. Can't go wrong with a Samick Sage for the $ ebay for like 130. I shot 70 to 75# with a compound and now shoot 50# with traditional fyi. Have fun lot of guys here to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Clipper (Feb 8, 2016)

Welcome.  You will find trad hunting and shooting very rewarding.  You will shoot for a while and then decide you want to fletch your own arrows.  From there you will go to making your own arrows from raw shafts to making your own bowstrings.  Next thing you know you will find yourself down at SGTP with Dan Beckwith coaching you how to turn a hickory stave into a bow that will kill a deer, bear, or hog.  And along the way you will make fine friends and share campfires with some mighty good people.


----------



## Poynor (Feb 8, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Samoset (Feb 10, 2016)

*First arrows ?*

I'm going to order the samick sage with 45# limbs and would like to practice with the same arrows that I intend to hunt with this upcoming season. That being said this is all very foreign to me. I'd like to be able to order my arrows set up and ready to go. I have a 28-28.5" draw. 

And I'm thinking I'd like to shoot ramcats this upcoming season. But 90% of practice will be done shooting stuff in my yard with feild points or small game heads. 

Any suggestions welcome and appreciated. 

Thanks Will


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 10, 2016)

Samoset said:


> I'm going to order the samick sage with 45# limbs and would like to practice with the same arrows that I intend to hunt with this upcoming season. That being said this is all very foreign to me. I'd like to be able to order my arrows set up and ready to go. I have a 28-28.5" draw.
> 
> And I'm thinking I'd like to shoot ramcats this upcoming season. But 90% of practice will be done shooting stuff in my yard with feild points or small game heads.
> 
> ...



With a carbon shaft, a 500 spine will likely be your ticket. Having the shaft a little long does not matter with a recurve.

I have a 28" draw and shoot a 30" arrow.
My set up: 44# @ 28" draw, Warrior 500 Carbon with a 175 grain tip, qty 3, 4" feathers.
 I get really good arrow flight and have no problem getting good penetration on game shootin a 1 1/2" wide cut on contact broadhead.

If you have a minute to call BigJim he can certainly help you get a set of arrows
 that will shoot good out of that bow.

It is allot of fun. I envy the start of your journey.
I have been at it for 6 years now and what a fine ride it has been so far.


----------



## mudcreek (Feb 10, 2016)

Where is Sharpsburg?


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 10, 2016)

mudcreek said:


> Where is Sharpsburg?



Not far from Peachtree City, and not too far from Culloden.
Out 16 to Griffin, down 341 to Culloden to the Central Zone TBG Shoot on the 20th.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=863772

Come on Samoset and we will find you a bow to shoot along with a few arrows. 
I bet you will have a fine time and meet some good people.


----------



## mudcreek (Feb 10, 2016)

You are in the right place. I was gonna say the best thing you can do is go to these shoots you see on here. Great folks! They will get you started right!


----------



## JBranch (Feb 10, 2016)

I noticed that you only live about an hour and forty five minutes from Ellaville.  Why don't you come down for the shoot this Saturday , bow or not, and meet some of us. I'm sure there will be a bow laying around for you to shoot and will get you some hands on time. You will find plenty of help and advice with getting set up. It will shorten your learning curve considerably. You won't find a better group of folks to spend the day with and bring the whole family.


----------



## Samoset (Feb 10, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> Not far from Peachtree City, and not too far from Culloden.
> Out 16 to Griffin, down 341 to Culloden to the Central Zone TBG Shoot on the 20th.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=863772
> 
> ...





JBranch said:


> I noticed that you only live about an hour and forty five minutes from Ellaville.  Why don't you come down for the shoot this Saturday , bow or not, and meet some of us. I'm sure there will be a bow laying around for you to shoot and will get you some hands on time. You will find plenty of help and advice with getting set up. It will shorten your learning curve considerably. You won't find a better group of folks to spend the day with and bring the whole family.



As much as I'd like to. Coming out there the 20th is not a feasible option right this second. 

Thank you for the invites though.


----------



## Samoset (Feb 10, 2016)

Im going to shoot over to Big Jims Website have a look around and probably give him a call soon.


----------



## Samoset (Feb 10, 2016)

*In between Newnan and PTC on hwy34/54*



mudcreek said:


> Where is Sharpsburg?



^In between Newnan and PTC on hwy34/54^


----------



## Samoset (Feb 10, 2016)

*Inexperience talking.*

Is it unreasonable to think I could order a pack of 32" un cut "gold tip traditional  XT Arrows "
400 spine  glue in  brass inserts screw on feild tip and maybe add some weights behind the insert to get them tuned half way decently . 

Or should I order them cut? At say29.5" with 500 spine. Every thing I have read ha stead me to believe I'd be better if with a slightly stiffer spine and longer arrow. But I have no personal experience.

But I'm pretty sure I'd like to shoot those gold tips.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 10, 2016)

Be sure of your draw length before cutting anything. I shoot full length arrows w a 27" draw. Every bow I have in the 44-54# range will shoot the same arrow. Some are center cut, some past, some off a shelf. But it works 

You really need to do some shooting before "making" changes.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 10, 2016)

You will save a lot of money and headache by hooking up with one of these fellas that live close by. RC


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 10, 2016)

Lots of good advice. I think you'll have a hard time with the 400's at that drawweight. I mostly shoot wood, but in carbon I shoot a 400 with 200 grains up front at 56-60 pounds. I also draw 29" or a little more. I believe the 500 will do you better. 

If you can't make the Culloden shoot, try to come out for our state shoot, Mar 19&20 at the Rock Ranch. That event a few years back was the first event I ever attended, and I sure am glad I went. A better bunch of folks you won't find.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 10, 2016)

Samoset said:


> Is it unreasonable to think I could order a pack of 32" un cut "gold tip traditional  XT Arrows "
> 400 spine  glue in  brass inserts screw on feild tip and maybe add some weights behind the insert to get them tuned half way decently .
> 
> Or should I order them cut? At say29.5" with 500 spine. Every thing I have read ha stead me to believe I'd be better if with a slightly stiffer spine and longer arrow. But I have no personal experience.
> ...



Go ahead and buy some wood arrows and get good with them, That's what you're going to end up with anyway. Nothing is better than a good wooden arrow.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 10, 2016)

robert carter said:


> You will save a lot of money and headache by hooking up with one of these fellas that live close by. RC



There is simply no better advice to be had!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 11, 2016)

pine nut said:


> There is simply no better advice to be had!


Yep!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 11, 2016)

robert carter said:


> You will save a lot of money and headache by hooking up with one of these fellas that live close by. RC



This ^, and buy some Warrior carbon shafts while you are sorting things out.

I'll bring a bow, or two, for you to shoot in E'ville this Saturday.


----------



## Samoset (Mar 15, 2016)

I'll be back


----------



## Vance Henry (Mar 17, 2016)

Samoset said:


> I'll be back


Hurry back.  All of us are very glad to have you.  Great group of folks on this trad forum.   I've never seen so many folks with a common bond so willing to help others.


----------

